# Abandoned Drug Dealers Mansion!



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 21, 2017)

Today we ventured into some fields by Fenstanton and found what we thought had been demolished! The abandoned drug dealers mansion! Sadly at the moment it is completely sealed but you can gane access by figuring out the key code! We circled the building and it looked quite big. Warning we believe the building is alarmed.


militaryFactory 018 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 017 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 032 by explorer x, on Flickr

Keys to the building are in this box!


militaryFactory 025 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 030 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 031 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 012 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 029 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 024 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 023 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 020 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 019 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 022 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 021 by explorer x, on Flickr


militaryFactory 028 by explorer x, on Flickr

Hope u enjoyed!


----------



## krela (Jan 21, 2017)

Mansion?? It's an average empty bungalow. The key pad is for accessing a set of keys, usually used by agency nurses and carers making day visits to elderly patients. It doesn't look alarmed, I doubt the keypad is current or active, and it doesn't appear to have anything inside to warrant hoping to gain access. Thanks for posting it, but your description is a little OTT.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2017)

Ha ha....what Krela said!


----------



## smiler (Jan 22, 2017)

From the pics it doesn't look as if it's bin lived in for awhile, can't see an obvious reason to demolish it though, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 22, 2017)

smiler;338000 can't see an obvious reason to demolish it though said:


> The land is worth far more than what sits on it at the present - so grub up the trees and foliage, erect a dozen shoe boxes and pocket the proceeds. Tidy profit, even after greasing a couple of hands! Sadly this place is an example of an all to common occurrence - the last survivor of a marriage/partnership ends up bed ridden in their last abode and eventually dies. As this place does not have the look of an abandoned , intestate property, I suspect that it may have been sold and planning problems have caused a hic-up. Could be way out of course and the relatives just do not want to sell, come across that a few times also. Also, the keys WOULD have been in the box - big difference!
> 
> As said; very OTT and likely to attract the wrong types - still a very nice set of images.


----------



## mookster (Jan 22, 2017)

I think you're getting enthusiastically mixed up with Wendreda House in March which was indeed a huge grow-op mansion that was raided by police and is now abandoned.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 22, 2017)

Damn this is epic


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 23, 2017)

thank you Smiler


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 23, 2017)

ive never heard of Wendreda House


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 24, 2017)

Keycode.....

Lols.


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2017)

A bit different


----------



## jammy (Feb 5, 2017)

Used to enter a lot of houses/ I always had the code to the key box....I used to deliver ready meals to the elderly...


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Feb 5, 2017)

Cool the keys are still in there! We were trying to open the box for hours


----------



## Wyton (Feb 7, 2017)

ExplorerX said:


> Cool the keys are still in there! We were trying to open the box for hours



My Dad is a builder and said they have a master code,in case the old person forgets then you can still open it.


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2017)

Wyton said:


> My Dad is a builder and said they have a master code,in case the old person forgets then you can still open it.



This is a myth...


----------



## Wyton (Feb 7, 2017)

krela said:


> This is a myth...



No mum said he is deffo my dad...i wasnt sure either..lol

Ahh he is getting on a bit..44yr this year so memory must be on way out.


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2017)

Wyton said:


> No mum said he is deffo my dad...i wasnt sure either..lol



Hahaha that proper made me laugh, thanks.


----------

